# Clown Music with twist



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi everyone im new to the forum but have been haunting the cincinnati,oh area for 4 years. m looking for clown music, but with more of a twist than just regular clown music. Were doing a clown theme this year and i need this music to add to the effect. Thanks, Ryan


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Then ya need meltdown211's site he has for us....
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3565978/8bed8145/sharing.html?rnd=25
Password;hauntforum
check the carnival folder (sinistersinics is a great twisted one!! )

..........c - h - e - e - s - w - h - e - e - l...............:googly:


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

My boy DL always beating me to the punch...your "check" is on its way pal...


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> My boy DL always beating me to the punch...your "check" is on its way pal...


A gift certificate for life time supply of cheesewheels is good enough !! :googly:


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

HAAHAA HAAA your awesome man...you make this board fun!!


----------



## hauntgreenacres (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks guys this will help greatly for my haunt


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Evil Clown Music*

I have a NEW CD on my website that is a full 70 minutes of EVIL CLOWN MUSIC.

Check out the samples!

http://poisonprops.com/MainPages/CDs.html


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey HGA,
I have a few carnival/ clown type voice overs available on my site. Here are the protected samples:
www.discountvoiceovers.com/CarnivalBarkerProtected.mp3
www.discountvoiceovers.com/CarnyFreakProtected.mp3
www.discountvoiceovers.com/GreetingCarnevil1Protected.mp3

Contact me thru my site or PM me.


----------

